# Correct Contact Point Length for E-Collar?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Most of the time the standard length points are more than adequate unless you have a dog with an exceptionally thick coat. The medium length points may help but I suspect you don't have the collar tight enough.


----------

